# Distance between hives?



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Our hives are about 18 inches apart, no problems.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I set mine in pairs, side by side, with space between the pairs to set another hive if needed.


----------



## Ignots (May 6, 2011)

I have racks that hold 6 hives each...4-6 inches apart...no problems. Have duel 1" reflectors at each entrance, mixing colors for each set of hives.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

They should be at least far enough apart to slip a piece of paper btw them.
I have some 4 & 5 frame wide colonies sharing the same box with a 1/8" masonite divider btw them.

Entance distance is another matter. The colonies mentioned above have ther entrances on opposite sides of the box, for instance.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

inches apart but in pairs so you can walk between them


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. It seems, as usual, the bees will adapt to just about anything.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine are all touching...


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. I would have guessed a minimum of 6-8 inches so you can grab the hive boxes on the sides.


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Hive boxes have hand grip slots on the front and back too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually I ordered mine without handholds on the sides...

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/Clip.jpg

They were cheaper that way...


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

I build all of mine. So I put them where I want them.

But, I only have 20 hives so far.


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Mike, where do you get your hives??

I see they have plywood tops. Do you paint them or cover with metal or both?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I put two to a stand far enough apart so I can tip them and weigh them in fall.


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Keth, what is ur method of weighing them?
I need to weigh mine but have not figured out the best way to do it.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Tilt them to one side. Put a heavy duty package scale under it and balance it on the bottom board. 150 lbs or more for a hive with two deeps and a medium. If underweight you feed till they get there. 4 lbs of sugar equals about 5 lbs in hive weight no matter what ratio you serve it. 2:1 is suggested.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Mike, where do you get your hives??

I ordered them that way from Miller Bee Supply.

>I see they have plywood tops. Do you paint them or cover with metal or both?

Neither. I boil them in beeswax and rosin.


----------

